# My new puppy has an underbite



## ktryon

We purchased a puppy this weekend. When we got her home we realized she has an underbite. Is this something that can be fixed. Will it affect her health. Does anyone have experience with this.

Thanx


----------



## Beamer

Hello,

How severe is the underbite? I would question the breeder first!

Ryan


----------



## Pixiesmom

Did you buy your puppy from a breeder that you met in person or a petshop/internet site?
From what I know, unless you're planning to show the dog, it's not really an issue-just cosmetic.


----------



## Lina

Beth, that's true if the underbite is small. If it's severe, it can pose health-related problems with eating and/or jaw issues.

I agree with Ryan, have you contacted the breeder about this?


----------



## ktryon

I bought the puppy from a third party as the breeder is out of state. It still is a very high end store with a very $$$ price tag-Paush Puppies in Illinois, they gave us the name and contact info of the breeder. Should I call the breeder and should the puppy price have been discounted?


----------



## Pixiesmom

Lina said:


> Beth, that's true if the underbite is small. If it's severe, it can pose health-related problems with eating and/or jaw issues.
> 
> I agree with Ryan, have you contacted the breeder about this?


Thanks!


----------



## ktryon

I feel badly to think of the price. They said we could return her if we found any genetic problems within 10 days. But how can we do that??? My daughter is already attached to the puppy. I am angry as they had to know this when they sold her to us as did the breeder when she sent the puppy to us.

Maybe I need to take her to the vet for evaluation. I don't know what to do. This so emotional


----------



## pjewel

I would bring it to your vet and have it checked. there are many havs with imperfect bites, either under or over. The degree of it would determine whether there might be issues later on, but there are much more qualified people than I to answer that question in more detail. can you post a picture of your baby?


----------



## RIstream

Our Cooper has an underbite that is noticable but not bad. We got him from a reputable breeder, TWags in Florida, and he is just the best!! We never intended on showing him so we didn't think it was much of a problem. In fact we think it's pretty cute!! I would say if there is no impending health issue don't worry to much about it. As far as the money, maybe you could talk to the store about an adjustment?


----------



## Beamer

Take the puppy to the vet and get the bite evaluated. Thats the first thing to do!
Since the puppy is from a broker/pet store, I seriously doubt you will have any luck or sympathy from that end... unfortunatly... 

Ryan


----------



## kelrobin

I would be taking a new puppy to the vet anyway for an evaluation. Our vet found minor things like a crooked baby tooth that affected Jackson's bite as well as a slight luxating patella. It's good to have those things from a vet and not just from observation . . . then the vet can write something up if there is any question. Both of Jackson's problems corrected after he matured (although he has degenerative joint issues in one of his legs.) There are so many small things that can crop up, especially with the legs in a Hav. 10 days is a very small window on returns . . . most breeders give one year to life on guarantees.


----------



## MaddiesMom

ktryon said:


> I bought the puppy from a third party as the breeder is out of state. It still is a very high end store with a very $$$ price tag-Paush Puppies in Illinois, they gave us the name and contact info of the breeder. Should I call the breeder and should the puppy price have been discounted?


If the pet store is "Pawsh Puppies" in Illinois, I checked their website. If its them, you can strongly suspect that your pup comes from a puppy mill. Just look at their statement under "About Us". They say that they buy from the "top breeders in the country." They most likely really mean top puppy mills, as no reputable breeder sells to pet stores. In addition, the *huge* red flag is their statement that "Our breeders are all licensed by the USDA". Puppy mills are under the USDA, as the dogs are pretty much put in the livestock category and only large-scale commercial facilities, such as wholesalers, that breed or broker animals for resale are required to be licensed and inspected by the USDA. The USDA is sorely lacking in enforcing rules regarding puppy mills. No matter how high the price tag (and most pet shops charge as much or more than a reputable breeder charges), you're still getting a puppy mill puppy. They count on people falling in love with adorable faces and wanting the puppy now.

If your pup has a mild underbite as its only problem, then you're pretty lucky. A mild underbite shouldn't cause any health issues. If its severe, then you have a more serious problem. Your vet can tell you how severe it is and the implications.


----------



## BeverlyA

Hi and welcome to the Forum. I would suggest taking your little pup to the vet right away and have him checked from nose to tail.
Like Jeanne said, he is most likely from a mill and may have some other things that need some attention.

Thanks for the great explanation on that Jeanne. Living in an agriculture state, it is so frustrating hearing how pet shops use the USDA stamp like it's the puppy good housekeeping seal of approval. Seriously? Kind of how they make sure chickens are treated well? Veal calves?

Best of luck with your little guy, and he most probably will be just fine, but it's best to get him to the vet and find out so he'll have the best chance possible.

Beverly


----------



## mellowbo

pjewel said:


> I would bring it to your vet and have it checked. there are many havs with imperfect bites, either under or over. The degree of it would determine whether there might be issues later on, but there are much more qualified people than I to answer that question in more detail. can you post a picture of your baby?


I agree with Geri. My Lulu has an underbite and she's adorable and healthy and came from a "reputable" breeder.
Carole


----------



## Posh's Mom

MaddiesMom said:


> If the pet store is "Pawsh Puppies" in Illinois, I checked their website. If its them, you can strongly suspect that your pup comes from a puppy mill. Just look at their statement under "About Us". They say that they buy from the "top breeders in the country." They most likely really mean top puppy mills, as no reputable breeder sells to pet stores. In addition, the *huge* red flag is their statement that "Our breeders are all licensed by the USDA". Puppy mills are under the USDA, as the dogs are pretty much put in the livestock category and only large-scale commercial facilities, such as wholesalers, that breed or broker animals for resale are required to be licensed and inspected by the USDA. The USDA is sorely lacking in enforcing rules regarding puppy mills. No matter how high the price tag (and most pet shops charge as much or more than a reputable breeder charges), you're still getting a puppy mill puppy. They count on people falling in love with adorable faces and wanting the puppy now.
> 
> If your pup has a mild underbite as its only problem, then you're pretty lucky. A mild underbite shouldn't cause any health issues. If its severe, then you have a more serious problem. Your vet can tell you how severe it is and the implications.


ditto, once again no matter how "posh" or "pawsh-clever name" a pet shop may be, any shop selling live puppies in co-hoots with a non reputable/responsible breeder.

no responsible/reputable breeder sells their dogs to pet shops or through a third party.

i am sure you have already fallen for this dog, and i'm sorry that this is the reality of your situation. hopefully everything else, including her disposition down the road checks out.


----------



## ktryon

I did ask if they used puppy mill breeders they assured us they did not. How upsetting. I so dispise those places. I never would have bought a puppy from a puupy mill knowingly. I would not want to put money in their coffers.


----------



## ktryon

My husband is taking her to vet today. Pray that she is okay!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Unfortunately that's how the trap is set. They will deny up and down that they get the dogs from "only the best" breeders. No good breeder worth their salt signs their dogs over to someone else, to go who knows where. They only care about the $$$.
The ironic thing is for the same price many times, you can get a great puppy from a health tested breeding program, from a breeder who breeds only for the betterment of the Havanese and will stand by that puppy for the life of the dog. 
The thing to focus on now is to get your baby to the vet. It may not be as bad as you're anticipating. Chances are in your loving care, all will turn out fine. 
You'll know better next time and work with a great breeder if you ever want another.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for good news!!


----------



## pjewel

Wait till you hear what the vet says. Hopefully everything will be alright. It's unfortunate you were taken in by the story pet stores tend to use when selling puppies to unsuspecting people. I wish there were an easy way of educating people before they were allowed to buy a puppy so they could make educated decisions. 

As has been said before, you'll know better next time, and I can promise you there will be a next time. These babies worm their way into your heart and you find yourself yearning for the next one. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## ktryon

Husband just got back from the Vet. Coco has a clean bill of health except she does have an underbite. Doc said to watch it but its not bad and quite common in small breeds.

Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

So glad CoCo got a clean bill of health. Now you can just work on loving her and socializing and all the other fun parts. I would suggest puppy classes once she finishes her vaccines. This will really help in setting the stage for good behavior down the road.

Now, we also need to see pictures of your baby...


----------



## Pixiesmom

Great news!! I bet you feel much better.


----------



## Beamer

Yeah, where are the pictures already? lol

Ryan


----------



## kelrobin

Great news! So glad your furbaby is healthy all over. And don't feel badly . . . many people buy their pups without full knowledge of what they are getting because they didn't know until they got on this forum. Many rescues come with problems and no knowledge of their upbringing and turn out fine after lots of TLC. Sounds like you have been lucky so far. Just keep coming to the forum and you will get lots of support. Now we need some
hoto:hoto:hoto: please!!


----------



## VicandRocky

Our Rocky is 8.5 months old and has a noticeable underbite, but it's just part of his charm. He seems to have no problem eating or chewing toys. We never planned to show him anyway.


----------

